# PVR 921 hd picture



## Guest (Mar 12, 2003)

I'm new to this forum and wasn't sure if you have seen this: Here's a link to a picture of the new PVR 921 HD:
www.dishnetwork.com/content/aboutus/presskit/print/index.shtml


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Ugly beast isn't it? 

I want one.


----------



## Greg Haynes (Jul 11, 2002)

Yup me too! I just have to wait till Dish Depot is announcing when their going to ship my preorder.


----------



## tontomono (Mar 10, 2003)

Wow. That is all I have to say. If only I had a HDTV, I would totally have waited on buying the 721 for that thing. Wow.


----------



## tm22721 (Nov 8, 2002)

Meanwhile many of us are aggonizing over which closet to hide it in.


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

And the rest of us are just waiting for it to finally come out so that we can buy your 721s cheap! 

I've got the HDTV -- and really want the 921 -- but that's just too much money for me for now. I'm hoping that the release of the 921 will make 721s and 6000s low-ball EBay material! 

- John...


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Are you kidding, the $400 to $500 price for a "used" 6000 is going to look cheap to buy compared to at least a $Kilobuck$ for the 921. Never the less, I am on the preorder list as well!


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

Is that S-VHS and USB connectors in the front?


----------



## Greg Haynes (Jul 11, 2002)

Randy_B,

It is a USB and MIC connection up front.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

One of the things I've always wished Dish would do is to put a decent sized digial channel display on the front of their receivers so you could see at a glance what channel your on without searching for the remote always. Sony did this on their DirectTV branded receivers and it was very well appreciated by both users and reviewers of the equipment.

I see the 921again has nothing of this nature.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I also wish it had a Clock on the front as well. Thats one feature I miss from my Digital Cable days.


----------



## dmodemd (Jul 5, 2002)

Ventilation: It appears it is all on the side. Any idea if it will have a fan? (in addition to the noise of a drive?). This is good because we will need all the vertical space we can get with this sucker. Currently I have my DVD player on top of my 6000 and I have to put something under it to provide spacing to allow ventilation from the top of the 6000. When I didnt do that before I was getting frequent crashes. I found out it was from overheating! (8VSB and 8PSK installed)


----------



## JStanton (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *I also wish it had a Clock on the front as well. Thats one feature I miss from my Digital Cable days. *


Hear, hear! For the $4.48 [1] that it would take why have they left them off for so long is the real question.

- Jim

[1] http://www.alliedelec.com/cart/partlookup.asp?ST=AS&PartNumber=5059840


----------



## tontomono (Mar 10, 2003)

The supposed back of the 921. That and hopefully the USB is USB 2.0. Better be...  Assuming it gets used even.

http://www.dishretailer.com/ts2002/Disk3/MVC-016S.JPG


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

That was a mockup of the back of the 921, it looks nothing like that now. If you search here at DBSTalk you will find some good pictures of the rear of the unit from the CES show.


----------



## Kagato (Jul 1, 2002)

Drive Noise: I recall the Tivo actuall had noise dampening material on the case to make the HD quiet. I don't know if the 721 has any or the if the 921 will either. I really have never had a reason to take it appart. But the 721 is somewhat louder than the Tivo was. Although I'd rate it much softer than say a computer.


----------



## jerryyyyy (Jul 19, 2002)

No noise dampening in the 721. I have had it apart. The source is a cheap fan on the bottom. Hope they spring for a fan with ball bearings on this one - a the anticipated price.


----------



## tontomono (Mar 10, 2003)

All I could recommend the guys putting this together to use, if they are reading this forum, is use Seagate Barracuda drives with the fbs. Very, very, very quiet operation, as opposed to the typical maxtor or wd drives.  Just a suggestion to cut noise.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2003)

Please tell me that Dish will be putting in the newest OTA chipset.

I can't bare to pay big bucks for equipment that is 3 years old.


----------



## mbart0656 (Feb 23, 2003)

It was reported in another thread that the chipset is a little over a year old. (I think that is second generation). The chipset is from Broadcom. Broadcom's latest chipset won't be out until later this year.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2003)

OH NO...Broadcom just fired three Vice Presidents and went through reorganization at the beginning of the year.

Maybe Dish needs to think about another vendor for their chipset.


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

What High Tech company has not fired a bunch and reorganized in the last year?


----------

